# Happy Birthday Lollypop



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Happy birthday old girl  have a good one. No point me saying dont drink too much as you wont listen!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

lol aww thanks Sam....old?! OLD?! your not too far behind me chicken! lol

me drink? never 

J
xx


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Funny you say chicken, because im a spring chicken compared to you  only joking, im an old git really

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

TTSam said:


> Funny you say chicken, because im a spring chicken compared to you  only joking, im an old git really
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I know soooo old!

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Happy birthday jess.

Have a good one...


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks Brian....or shall we go by our new names? 

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> Thanks Brian....or shall we go by our new names?
> 
> J
> xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Happy Bday Lisa Jessypop! :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> Thanks Brian....or shall we go by our new names?
> 
> J
> xx


I think they are very apt.

Happy Birthday


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy Birthday Jess


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Happy Birthday [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## stillforreal (Feb 9, 2014)

Happy B'day Jess!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks guys

J
Xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Bert and Ernie wish you a happy birthday too.

They _are _muppets btw.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Ha ha thanks skeee friends of yours?

J
Xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> ................ friends of yours? ......


 No. They're Muppets. :roll:


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

HB!!! x


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you!

And thanks hoggy for the e-card 

J
Xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

So have you not received my e-flowers and e-choccies yet then? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> And thanks hoggy for the e-card
> J
> Xx


Hi Jess, Hope you liked the card. 

Hoggy.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jess [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Happy bday any chance your having a drink tonight


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi jess 
It was great to meet you at the weekend.
Happy birthday mate . 

Phil


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Happy birthday chica


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

thanks guys  and no wasnt drinking last night.....drinking saturday at the army navy game!!!

J
xx


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> thanks guys  and no wasnt drinking last night.....drinking saturday at the army navy game!!!
> 
> J
> xx


Pure lies!!! You where in the pub! :lol:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

yes drinking pepsi lol

J
xx


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

And I'm Ghandi's long lost cousin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Just like I was in a pub last night drinking Pepsi! Don't drink and drive people!

J
Xx


----------

